

US Personal Income in the 2000s: Top & Bottom Metro Areas - endtwist
http://www.newgeography.com/content/002006-personal-income-2000s-top-and-bottom-ten-metropolitan-areas

======
nostrademons
Interesting because the results were so surprising. I would not expected
Baltimore to come in first in per capita income growth, nor San Jose to come
in last.

I'd sort of like to see how these compare with the period from 2001 to 2009,
however. 2000 was the peak of one economic cycle; 2009 was the trough of the
next. Therefore, this could simply be saying that "Cities with a reputation
for high growth tend to be pro-cyclical, doing well when times are good and
poorly when times are bad. Cities that are dependent upon government spending
tend to be counter-cyclical, doing relatively well when times are bad and
relatively poorly when times are good." This wouldn't surprise anyone.

